# Huron Steelhead Galore



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Catchy title, huh :lol:? Sorry I've just been wanting to do that.

The water came up quite a bit yesterday, during the day. I checked the coffer in the morning and it was low again. I came back at about 3 pm and it was way up. There was actually dark water on the east side of the coffer . I haven't seen that since spring.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update! They must be lowering the lakes in the system to their winter levels finally!  Bring on the chrome.


----------



## Snapperhead (Oct 21, 2010)

Steelmon said:


> Catchy title, huh :lol:? Sorry I've just been wanting to do that.
> 
> The water came up quite a bit yesterday, during the day. I checked the coffer in the morning and it was low again. I came back at about 3 pm and it was way up. There was actually dark water on the east side of the coffer . I haven't seen that since spring.


  Water came up after the rain then dropped around 10 inches yesterday. I fished all day.Check your eyes


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steelmon said:


> Catchy title, huh :lol:? Sorry I've just been wanting to do that.
> 
> The water came up quite a bit yesterday, during the day. I checked the coffer in the morning and it was low again. I came back at about 3 pm and it was way up. There was actually dark water on the east side of the coffer . I haven't seen that since spring.


Perhaps you're scared to fish by yourself....

I guess some prefer crowds. Thanks for the update 

Bring your fencing gear and side arm


----------



## PikeCreek (Mar 24, 2010)

I appreciate the update on the water level, I was on till dark and the water didn't go down. It was still higher than it was on the weekend when I was last there.

And I had my glasses on.


----------



## Snapperhead (Oct 21, 2010)

Water still dropping.You may have around 4 or 5 inches above the norm of what your use to by tomm.If your lucky.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats no good, I wanted to take the boat out this weekend. Rain on monday could help with a better water level for boating.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

The water was way up, like I said, at 3 pm Thursday, then it was down again yesterday. I'm just providing info based on what I see. I don't stand there 24 hours a day to watch what it does next. You said it came up with the rain Snapperhead, so what exactly is your complaint about my first post? I didn't say it would stay up, did I? It's possible for it to drop when I'm not there to see it, isn't it ? 

Sometimes water level depends on where you are along the river. I talked to a friend that was fishing downstream from me a few days ago. He said the water had dropped from the previous day where he was. Where I was at, it was up a little. It takes time for the whole river to react to changes. If you see it up at Flatrock, it could still be low at Fort Street for hours. If you go to one spot and it's too low, check farther up or downstream and you may find better water levels . 

I fish by myself all the time, downstream, in Rockwood and near there. I only go by the park for a look see. I like to see if I can spot fish at the coffer. I said I "checked" the coffer in morning and afternoon. I fished down in Rockwood. If everyone fished downstream of the park, we wouldn't be fishing alone anymore, would we ? Some can't wade or just don't like to. Some are just novices looking to catch fish and a couple Walleye, while waiting for a Steelie, is fine with them. They have been getting a Walleye here and there. Some can't afford a boat and you don't want to see everyone else in a boat anyway :yikes:. Some fish there because, in a good year, that's where most of the fish are. Why don't we we just let people fish where they want and keep the remarks to ourselves? Scared to fish by myself :lol:. What a school yard response and totally off base  I haven't fished near or with anyone else this fall. If I chose to though, that would be my decision and really none of your business Shoeman. I've had PMs from other members asking to get together. I've politely declined, stating that I fish alone.

I do nothing on this forum but try to supply useful and helpful info, like we should. I talk only about water conditions and baits that are working. I "never" give "anyone" crap. Everyone that follows my posts knows that. If someone gives "me' crap, it's not because I bait them or ask for it. It's just a personality flaw .

Maybe a couple of you just didn't appreciate my little stab at humor :sad::sad::sad:.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> Some fish there because, in a good year, that's where most of the fish are. Why don't we we just let people fish where they want and keep the remarks to ourselves? Scared to fish by myself . What a school yard response and totally off base I haven't fished near or with anyone else this fall. If I chose to though, that would be my decision and really none of your business Shoeman. I've had PMs from other members asking to get together. I've politely declined, stating that I fish alone.
> 
> I do nothing on this forum but try to supply useful and helpful info, like we should. I talk only about water conditions and baits that are working. I "never" give "anyone" crap. Everyone that follows my posts knows that. If someone gives "me' crap, it's not because I bait them or ask for it. It's just a personality flaw


What the hell kind of response do you expect posting "Steelhead Galore"?

It seems that you run down to the river to have a look-see and feel compelled to make a post on... Well, nothing at all! Want to mislead the membership, or feel the need for companionship?

I somehow remember the same crap out of you last year! Babblin' on without a clue. I realize you're an old man without much else to do, but hell, so am I, but I'm not about to make a BS post just to see your member name on the Internet??????? Get a clue, or think about BINGO....lol

Look here, your posts are primarily useless, although you seem to be compelled to post your wisdom (and that's questionable).


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

Awfully touchy there Shoeman, your responses are pretty extreme for someone who simply posted that the river was up.


----------



## PikeCreek (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe I just don't get it, what is the point of a forum? Not all of us are as wise as some of the people on here. Does not the success of a forum depend on the amount of traffic it generates? If you don't like the posting then don't read it. Myself I find Steelmon's posting sometimes informative and sometimes entertaining, I read both. 

I have only recently started to visit the Huron River and after my 5th visit yesterday, I have yet to see an overcrowded river. It takes me 45 minutes to get to the river and if I can get some info on the water levels, current speed, or if the fish are in, then that may or may not help me decide whether the trip is worthy.

MOST! people that I have met or seen on the river are very friendly and willing to talk about there catch or lack of. Shoeman, it says you are the moderator in your avatar. I find your last post very insulting not only to Steelmon but to the rest of us that do enjoy reading his and others that post on here. Not everyone is as wise as you and I haven't read where they made claim that they are. But to use the word "useless" or "think about Bingo" is a little strong especially as a Moderator.

If that is the type of forum this is, where a moderator insults someone else's postings then I may be in the wrong place.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Perhaps you like to read bait-shop like reports. As far as me insulting a member, anyone posting a fictitious report could result in the same, even if it is wishful thinking


----------



## Snapperhead (Oct 21, 2010)

Steelmon said:


> Sometimes water level depends on where you are along the river. I talked to a friend that was fishing downstream from me a few days ago. He said the water had dropped from the previous day where he was. Where I was at, it was up a little. It takes time for the whole river to react to changes. If you see it up at Flatrock, it could still be low at Fort Street for hours. If you go to one spot and it's too low, check farther up or downstream and you may find better water levels . :lol: (((This goes to show you have no clue what the heck your talking about.And if you Insult me again im going to get my grandpa to show you where the bear ****z.If all the mods do here is delete an insult i guess its open season.You should be Banned Steelmon.Super Mod did not do her or his job )))


----------

